
British and Canadian governments exposed passwords and security plans on Trello - DyslexicAtheist
https://theintercept.com/2018/08/16/trello-board-uk-canada/
======
BrockSamson
What an absolute farce. It is almost unbelievable how technically incompetent
government employees can be.

Included in the publicly available information:

login credentials to a U.K. government account on a domain registrar

login information for CPanel

FTP credentials

~~~
growlist
It's not like there isn't plenty of awareness and mandatory training either! I
suspect some of these are gross misconduct.

